# How to configured BSNL Broadband in Linux



## Kaushal Hiwarkar (Oct 15, 2007)

I have configured Broadband many times in Win XP. But now I have to configured in Linux (RedHat)By configuration I mean to say , how to install modem drivers, how to create broadband connection ( how to enter userId and passwords) etc etc.Plz help me
Also how to detect other drives, like c: , d: etc.
Right now I have installed Ubuntu Linux. and I dont know anything in that. Not even playing mp3.
 Is broadband configuration in Ubuntu is different then in Red Hat Linux.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

check this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21638


----------

